# Harold Black



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On "Global Warming".

Regards, Mike

http://www.knoxnews.com/business/harold-black-global-warming-is-not-exactly-settled-science_84540527


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good read.......a little common sense goes a long way


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Educated, has common sense, is well spoken,likes the classics of Boris and Natasha, ...enjoyable read.

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting read.

Some years ago, I had a big time run-in with "prairie restorationists" in the Chicago area who wanted to "restore" public lands in Cook County to the way they were prior to settlement in the early 1800's. Seems their belief was that the area was an oak savannah that pretty much looked like a park. They were funded by The Nature Conservancy behind the scenes.

They were quite adamant about combating invasive species, like the dreaded purple loosestrife, with controlled burns (which sometimes became uncontrolled burns).

Couple of funny things happened: In one case, 158 black cherry trees, estimated worth of $4-8 million, disappeared. Another, one professor at Governor's State University got a $175,000 grant from the US Forestry service. He wrote a 10 page study that said little.

The really funny thing was that the area in question was under a glacier 10,000 years ago.

So what is normal?

Just think: The Dakotas were sub-tropical a few years back when dinosaurs roamed the area.

Ralph

I had a little too much "goof gas" last night.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> They were quite adamant about combating invasive species, like the dreaded purple loosestrife, with controlled burns (which sometimes became uncontrolled)


Maybe we need to do a controlled burn in say maybe...the greater Chicago area??

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Maybe we need to do a controlled burn in say maybe...the greater Chicago area??
> 
> Regards, Mike


No they already have Chicago Fire ....they'll be able to handle the cntrolled burns with their models they call firemen ..... And then they'll catch the perps with Chicago PD, if they're not too busy caught up in their affectionate side.......and if they have a few casualties, they'll have Chicago Med now (I'm sure the same type of backdrop)........coming soon to an NBC affiliate near you! I'm so sick of the damned Chicago Trilogy....the place is a damn war zone and they put that crap hole on TV, guess it could be worse but I'm not sure how.....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm so sick of the damned Chicago Trilogy....the place is a damn war zone and they put that crap hole on TV, guess it could be worse but I'm not sure how.....


They could start "Chicago Politicians" and film it at the prison.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it.....I knew it could get worse, just had to put some thought into it.....thanks Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Vol said:


> Maybe we need to do a controlled burn in say maybe...the greater Chicago area??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Didn't Mrs O'Leary already handle that?
Jus' sayin' :lol:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Need a modern day Mrs Oleary. Not touching a barn though...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> No they already have Chicago Fire ....they'll be able to handle the cntrolled burns with their models they call firemen ..... And then they'll catch the perps with Chicago PD, if they're not too busy caught up in their affectionate side.......and if they have a few casualties, they'll have Chicago Med now (I'm sure the same type of backdrop)........coming soon to an NBC affiliate near you! I'm so sick of the damned Chicago Trilogy....the place is a damn war zone and they put that crap hole on TV, guess it could be worse but I'm not sure how.....


They could have filmed it in Detroit and call it Detroit Fire Detroit PD and Detroit Med ughhhhh


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Didn't Mrs O'Leary already handle that?
> Jus' sayin' :lol:


She shoulda finished the job! LOL Later! OL JR


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

They can't even get a fire right, even with the help of cow providing the brains for the outfit.That's prolly 'cause, in that God-forsaken burg, ain't nary a one has ever been to a good rat killin. You gotta have people posted around the perimeter to jab/skewer the ones that's escaping. I don't want not part of JUST burning that place to the ground. As long as they stay there, we know where they are! If you just burn the rat's nest and next thing you know some of you guys will have 'em as YOUR neighbors trying to ruin your State too. Gotta fence it off real good before you strike the first match.
73, Mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> She shoulda finished the job! LOL Later! OL JR


When Chicago burned in Oct of 1871 The city of Singapore, Michigan, provided a large portion of the lumber to rebuild Chicago. As a result, the area was so heavily deforested that the land deteriorated into barren sand dunes and the town had to be abandoned


----------

